# New PPI Atom amplifiers



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I know these amplifiers were mentioned in another thread but, that one quickly went to more of a DSP only discussion. 
The amps themselves are tiny. As in 5" x 5" x 1.5". Both a four channel and mono sub driver are available. More info here...

Atom - Amplifiers - Products

Is this the shape of things to come? How small will amplifiers become? If they both do what they're rated, we're now talking about 950 watts of power that you could easily hold in your hand. How long before head unit makers utilize the same manufacturing process to make external, stand alone amplification obsolete or unnecessary? 

I will say that the silly claims PPI (and the SoundStream clone) make about 1,000 watts "maximum power" really hurt the marketing of these in my opinion. But, they will definitely appeal to the motorcycle enthusiast along with the guy or gal who doesn't want their truck space compromised.

Now, as far as I know there have been no tests as of yet. At least no tests outside of Epsilon. But, I would think they've figured out the heat dissipation problem or these would never have been given the green light to build. 
Can't wait to see inside these little babies!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

very nice!

180W X 2 @ 8 ohms, for your average home-brew component set, and 450 watt sub.

split the power supplies, and get 'em under dash, or even inside a console or glove box.

won't be hard to squeeze 'em into a car seat bottom, or push comes to shove, right on the kick panels! haha...

short power runs, factory harness right on the amp, just a little electronic noise to compete with the class D RF noise..

but aren't they cute, with their industrial no-nonsense look to 'em and functional little (hopefully) non-proprietary plugs, look like Weidmuller?

I may have to unload some old AB surfboards for the Atom bomb...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

To be honest with you guys these have an even better footprint.
And as you know, they are also made by the same company as the PPIis (Epsilon).

Power Acoustik New Crypt Design
CA4-1600D - Crypt - Amplifiers - Products

CA1-1200D - Crypt - Amplifiers - Products

Soundstream New Stealth Design

Stealth - Amplifiers - Car Audio



Stack four of these under one seat and you've got some serious power in a wicked small area. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

2 x 400 @ 4 ohms from that CA4-1600D? 

In that small of a case? 

I love technology.


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

edzyy said:


> 2 x 400 @ 4 ohms from that CA4-1600D?
> 
> In that small of a case?
> 
> I love technology.


that's that Power Acoustik ratings though


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

It's fused at 30a and if we're generous and figure 90% efficiency we get 14.4v x 30a=432watts 432 x .9=388.8watts total is about the maximum you could expect.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

dragnix said:


> that's that Power Acoustik ratings though


I was being optimistic


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

cajunner said:


> very nice!
> 
> 180W X 2 @ 8 ohms, for your average home-brew component set, and 450 watt sub.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, someone will pick these up and flog the heck out of them. Test 'em every which way possible including noise, power consumption(efficiency) and of course output vs. rated. 
I don't know whether to rejoice or shed a tear. The day is very near when we won't see the amp giving us that thunderous bass, it'll be hidden in the console, rearview mirror or sun visor. Truly amazing.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> To be honest with you guys these have an even better footprint.
> And as you know, they are also made by the same company as the PPIis (Epsilon).
> 
> Power Acoustik New Crypt Design
> ...


The Power Acoustik and SoundStream appear to share the same chassis.
The PPI has a different chassis although that certainly guarantees nothing. The internals could (and most likely are) exactly the same. 
Oh goodness...the PPI's are on sale at OCS. Great. Must resist!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dragnix said:


> that's that Power Acoustik ratings though


The Soundstream is the accurate number based on my sources.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The Soundstream is the accurate number based on my sources.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I do like to think that the SS and PPI are Epsilon's higher end brands, so they are a lot more realistic with their ratings.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The Soundstream is the accurate number based on my sources.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Damn, [email protected] got me really excited!


----------



## Rogue740 (Aug 6, 2010)

dragnix said:


> I do like to think that the SS and PPI are Epsilon's higher end brands, so they are a lot more realistic with their ratings.


The Soundstream amps are only $10 more than the Power Acoustik amps too.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

My Kenwood KAC-X401M (rated at 400watts) will stomp a mud hole in any of those mono amps that claim 1800watts LOL.

This is what I hate the most....companies using the max ratings as if they are useful, then lie on top of that about the max power.

Max power is just twice RMS....this is why it doesn't make any sense to even consider this "MAX" rating, lets all just stick to RMS.


Then you got those PowerAcoustics that claim 1800watts out of a 1.5 x 3 x 6 chassis that has a 30amp fuse....YEAH ****ING RIGHT!!!!, like others mentioned may be 388watts but that's it.


A few months into sales you'll start seeing threads pop up regarding issues....you'll see. My gigantic Kenwood hasn't given me any issues and its over 20years old. I bet this new tiny amps wouldn't last half of that, lucky if it works for more than 5 years.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

well, I'm not so stuck on the huge amps I have when I see these, doing efficient rated power and with the technology now into it's long plateau of reliability and mature circuit design.

I know it's going to be a change to accept that there are enough bits in that little hunk of aluminum, to push watts for decades of listening pleasure, but I haven't heard where longevity of the JL HD/XD designs are showing a weakness, they seem to do their job. I know of Boss and Power Acoustik product lasting for many years, and with suspect and cheap guts.

so I choose to embrace the new technology, it's not commercial power we're getting for a song, it's not even residential, it's mobile power and the convenience of being able to put a paperback sized amp into the mix and get all the volume I want appeals to me.

Like, I can have my old school, and do that nutty amp rack thing then in a little side space stick one of these, just a little fill area, for the sub and/or mid bass. Think of these as cheater amps, hide one away from the main install and get another 4 channels off the DSP for that 4 way front or dual sub presentation with up front bass.

now if they could make an 8" subwoofer to work in .1 cubes, and it have the output of a pair of 10's, with the ess que that would work for me too...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think you look at these little Atom amplifiers and think they are going to replace your Brax, Audison or any other boutique brand you want to name. They _are_ going to appeal to anyone who wants to add a little umph to their factory system and don't want to sacrifice a bunch of space. You can literally put these BEHIND your kick panels, inside the console, dash or as someone else said, under the seat bottoms. 
Like it or not the future is small, efficient amplifiers that can be tucked away in vehicles instead of having to be stacked in the trunk, hatch or storage area. I love old school amps too but, I can appreciate the amazing technological advances that put the same power of a 20" long older PPI amp in a chassis that's 5" x 5".


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone actually benched one of those to see what they're actually putting out. Even if they don't do rated (probably won't) I'm still amazed to see anything like that out the size not much bigger than a pack of smokes...

Josh


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Has anyone actually benched one of those to see what they're actually putting out. Even if they don't do rated (probably won't) I'm still amazed to see anything like that out the size not much bigger than a pack of smokes...
> 
> Josh


A1000.4 is 500watts
A900.1 is 450watts
CA4-1600D - 380watts
CA1-1200D - 380watts

See how their model numbers is the inflated MAX rating?


----------



## joeyvaz (Jan 23, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> The Power Acoustik and SoundStream appear to share the same chassis.
> The PPI has a different chassis although that certainly guarantees nothing. The internals could (and most likely are) exactly the same.
> Oh goodness...the PPI's are on sale at OCS. Great. Must resist!


I'm looking for a small amp to replace the 5th channel of my JL HD900/5. Where is it that these are on sale? I don't know what OCS is.

Thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> A1000.4 is 500watts
> A900.1 is 450watts
> CA4-1600D - 380watts
> CA1-1200D - 380watts
> ...


That's Power Acoustik for ya.
Just keep in mind the PA Crypt same internals at the SS Stealth.

But here's the takeaway from this thread and what some of you are already grasping.
These are clean, efficient, and have significant real wattage numbers all in a package smaller than a red brick.
Oh an btw, have you seen their pricing?



https://checkout.payments.ebay.com/...sor&sessionid=215843250017&pagename=ryprender


Power Acoustik Crypt Ca4-1600d Car Amplifier - 1600 W Pmpo - 4 (ca41600d)

Qty: 1 $99.54 + shipping of $10.00


Soundstream ST4 1000D Motorcycle 4Channel 1000W Max Component Speakers Amplifier | eBay




SOUNDSTREAM ST4.1000D MOTORCYCLE 4CHANNEL 1000W MAX COMPONENT SPEAKERS AMPLIFIER

Qty: 1 $129.99 free shipping



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

joeyvaz said:


> I'm looking for a small amp to replace the 5th channel of my JL HD900/5. Where is it that these are on sale? I don't know what OCS is.
> 
> Thanks!


The Atom amplifiers are not yet available for sale.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's Power Acoustik for ya.
> Just keep in mind the PA Crypt same internals at the SS Stealth.
> 
> But here's the takeaway from this thread and what some of you are already grasping.
> ...



So the Soundstream ST4.1000D is really less than 500watts RMS. Now are we forgetting Ohm's Law? This little amp cannot do 500watts with sine wave and resistors...as many old bigger amps can. I am willing to bet that either the fuse will pop or the amplifier will. 30amp fuse for 1000watts of power...yeah right.

Dont get me wrong, they are small and that could be a BIG BIG plus for the majority... I paid less than that for my Kenwood KAC-X401m (I have a two of them), and almost the same for a KAC-X501f (four channel) which I can assure you would out perform these little suckers. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

trumpet said:


> The Atom amplifiers are not yet available for sale.


Precision Power 900.1 (900.1) 900 Watt 1 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com

Precision Power A100.4 1,000 Watt 4 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> So the Soundstream ST4.1000D is really less than 500watts RMS. Now are we forgetting Ohm's Law? This little amp cannot do 500watts with sine wave and resistors...as many old bigger amps can. I am willing to bet that either the fuse will pop or the amplifier will. 30amp fuse for 1000watts of power...yeah right.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, they are small and that could be a BIG BIG plus for the majority... I paid less than that for my Kenwood KAC-X401m (I have a two of them), and almost the same for a KAC-X501f (four channel) which I can assure you would out perform these little suckers. But thats just my opinion.


I am not saying they'll do rated, all I am saying is the Soundstream numbers are more accurate than the Power Acoustik and that even if they fall short of rated, they're still powerhouses and I dare say the first glimpse into the future of car audio amps. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Buddy of mine spent $99 shipped on the SS PN4.320D Nano, it's rated 4 X 60 and 2 X 160 bridged at 4 ohms, he's using it bridged on JBL MS-62C's with DEH80prs and I was a bit shocked at how good it sounds.

The stock photo shows the amp. with a 30 watt fuse but his arrived with a 40 installed.


D.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

you can't go by the fuse ratings, I know that sounds funny but fuses can carry dynamic, short bursts at 2.5 times their rating, depending on duration.

couple that with the multi-channel amps probably able to do near RMS on each channel, but swamp that bad boy with all channels driven and you won't get to RMS before the circuit limits out.

I agree, this new crop of fun is exactly what EnvisionElec, or Aaron, or the guy that makes 12V power supplies, you know the guy... what he said was possible, that he was working on amps that had the pack of smokes footprint.

and here they are!


there's no reason to believe that on 90% of material, going down the road, and tuned for similar output, these amps won't be AB'ed back on a shelf.

Everyone with these big class AB amps in their closets will soon find out that they have the equivalent of a 19" Zenith console TV with a clicker remote stashed away.


Nobody is going to want them when you can put a rack of awesome on the rear deck between the sheet metal and the cover panel and it cost 600 bones for 6 amps of 20 channels...

haha...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The majority will go with the smaller footprint Class D amps but there will always be a some (even when it is a very small crowed) that will always choose AB over D....just like there are some that prefer to listen to vinyls and tube amps over mp3s and a cheap 50 dollar ipod station.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

These amps alone won't be the end of class a/b but, they are another nail in the coffin. NVX came out with their small amps last year and now, just a year later they are "big" by comparison. As efficiency climbs, heat dissipation becomes less and less of a concern. Class D was the first step in increasing efficiency and now we're seeing amps that are 80-85% efficient. This is the key to reducing heat sink area and as a result, overall size of the amplifier. 
We can now hold a 400-500 watt amplifier in our hand, in less than 10 years we may be talking about amps the make the same power, the size of a pack of gum. Hopefully, somewhere between now and then we can finally transition from rca inputs to HDMI or at least optical.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Back in the early 2000's the Gaincard, the amplifier that started the home audio Class D craze was only 6.6" W by 1.5" H by 3.9" D and was considered a Highend product. So now we are seeing the promise of that experiment paying off, for this and a lot of other reasons (DSP, good gear at good prices etc.) I think this is a great time to be into mobile audio...well at least for me it is;:


D.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> Precision Power 900.1 (900.1) 900 Watt 1 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com
> 
> Precision Power A100.4 1,000 Watt 4 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com


Online has listed a few PPI products that they don't actually have in stock yet, sooo... 

It took a over week after ordering a ppi product before being informed that they did not have them in stock.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

1fishman said:


> Online has listed a few PPI products that they don't actually have in stock yet, sooo...
> 
> It took a over week after ordering a ppi product before being informed that they did not have them in stock.


Yeah you have to call and verify inventory, ordering online with them never goes well. Ironically.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Have already stated in another thread or perhaps elsewhere, that I suspect output may be a bit less. I'm looking about 50-70 watts @ 4 ohm stereo and if so then I still say that is a good deal just for the great amount of space gain. I would expect bridging to be anywhere from 150-200 and that's ideal to run a couple of the 4 channel with a DSP to have 7 channels (3 way fronts + small sub). 

Not everyone is into having extra power on tap for every situation although it would be nice. I find myself listening at much lower levels than before especially in the sedan since it's very quiet. However (and it's a big one!), compared to a slew of US Acoustics amps including a couple of 4065 I have stashed away (which I have loved despite it's meager power), this is a big smack in the face for holding onto them for so long as it was stated earlier. Why do that if these can put out just as much (remember 65x4/160x2 bridged) and with much less heat and space? Fuse? 30 amps vs 40 amps (2x20). Not much accuracy in that, but it's a valid point nonetheless. 

Basically it's going to boil down to is it clean & trouble free.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Have already stated in another thread or perhaps elsewhere, that I suspect output may be a bit less. I'm looking about 50-70 watts @ 4 ohm stereo and if so then I still say that is a good deal just for the great amount of space gain. I would expect bridging to be anywhere from 150-200 and that's ideal to run a couple of the 4 channel with a DSP to have 7 channels (3 way fronts + small sub).
> 
> Not everyone is into having extra power on tap for every situation although it would be nice. I find myself listening at much lower levels than before especially in the sedan since it's very quiet. However (and it's a big one!), compared to a slew of US Acoustics amps including a couple of 4065 I have stashed away (which I have loved despite it's meager power), this is a big smack in the face for holding onto them for so long as it was stated earlier. Why do that if these can put out just as much (remember 65x4/160x2 bridged) and with much less heat and space? Fuse? 30 amps vs 40 amps (2x20). Not much accuracy in that, but it's a valid point nonetheless.
> 
> Basically it's going to boil down to is it clean & trouble free.


Well look at it this way, you can be like me and show up with the old school stuff bringing everyone's mind back to, "remember when they made them like this?". 


Someone has to be the one that brings the Model T to the car show. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Someone has to be the one that brings the Model T to the car show.



That's right! 


These do peek my interest, as they would offer very flexible installation possibilities.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well look at it this way, you can be like me and show up with the old school stuff bringing everyone's mind back to, "remember when they made them like this?".
> 
> 
> Someone has to be the one that brings the Model T to the car show.
> ...



Yeah, as much as I like their almost bulletproof design, they're still outdated on power vs room. With what's available now I at least have plenty of room to apply gobs of bridged power per channel and still have a stealthy install vs having to make sure all can dissipate the associated heat and that's if I could get enough channels to fit in the first place. It's a big tossup and not worth the gamble these days. I've contemplated selling them locally quite a few times and think it may come down to that. Will I regret it one day? Perhaps, but I doubt it... it's more nostalgic of an certain era than it is of performance & practicality.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

one thing to remember is that these amps follow new consumerism, planned obsolete, buy and throw away protocols.

the boards are tightly packed surface mounted devices, the engineering is such that the boards are only able to carry current at "consumer-grade" levels, and any little fault of any little component and you basically throw it away, because a repair bill is going to always be right near 50% of new costs, just in initial examination and shipping costs.

And anyone who gets 2 years out of these little bangers before they take a fart, is going to look at the new stuff and say "hmmm.... 70 bucks for repair, 100 bucks for shiny clean, think I'm going to get a new amp."

So, there's some salt in the wound of conscientious, save the whales, shrink our landfills mentality.

But those are small potatoes, in the evolution of mobile audio and considering how much easier it's going to be when a piece of velcro mounts the amp, a deck of cards basically, and the amp delivers 200W/ch of real music power, not dynamic 20mS bursts, but real, 2 second duration peaks in the sine and it's able to be tucked away in between beauty panels without much cooling considerations, the debate over whether or not to use a stable full of humongous AB thoroughbreds, is going to wane.

I think we are witnessing the hastening demise of old school, the last vestiges, will become islands in the way HSS Fidelity and Milbert have become islands of tube amps.

There's plenty of decent examples of heavy heatsink, hot running, dinosaurs available, so nostalgia is easily sated. But we're on the brink of a new paradigm of making music on the road.

I'm feeling a bit sheepish knowing how I've sacked away a pretty penny's worth of the good stuff, and technology advancing has withered their value from a practical standpoint, that's what bites in all of this.

The new gear is just too damn practical to resist, you can modify a stock ride now without even having to create amp racks and all the other stuff, we can dedicate those false floors to larger enclosures for more efficient subwoofer designs that use a bit bigger enclosure spec, it's a win win...




(looking for a silver lining, haha...)


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to install a couple amps (4ch and a mono or 2ch), but I find it challenging to find a mounting location in my car. The trunk sidewalls do not really have any metal bracing, and the trunk liner is oddly shaped; then my rear seat has this silly ski pass through that I can not remove (plastic is molded with the rear seat folding armrests).

5" x 5" is really compact, but I don't know if it can match my older Kenwood excelon amp.

One thing that gets me is the power input, they look really small; will these not accept even an 8g wire?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

cajunner said:


> The new gear is just too damn practical to resist, you can modify a stock ride now without even having to create amp racks and all the other stuff, we can dedicate those false floors to larger enclosures for more efficient subwoofer designs that use a bit bigger enclosure spec, it's a win win...


And that is exactly how I feel! I've been keeping watch of the old school crowd and their stash of gear in how the resale values are steadily falling from even just a few years ago. I admire them for holding on to that prime time, but I also despise having to sacrifice room, dedicate time & effort to complex installs in a daily driver where things could be so much easier. If it was a competition vehicle then I would probably care less, but it's not. Perhaps I'm just getting older and want the performance without all of the hassle.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> And that is exactly how I feel! I've been keeping watch of the old school crowd and their stash of gear in how the resale values are steadily falling from even just a few years ago. I admire them for holding on to that prime time, but I also despise having to sacrifice room, dedicate time & effort to complex installs in a daily driver where things could be so much easier. If it was a competition vehicle then I would probably care less, but it's not. Perhaps I'm just getting older and want the performance without all of the hassle.


what I think I see coming is the prospect of DSP in the amp, and not MS-8 sized, either... I know there's already a DSP/mini amp out there, but this is getting more of what you want..

or, an MS-12 with 1300 watts of RMS rated power capability in the same foot-print, with a 400 watt sub channel, haha... and staggered, with the ability to assign whatever channel you want, have a couple of 30 watt channels, a couple of 200W channels, a few 100W channels...


and then you'd have a universal DSP amp solution that moves from car to car, and never obsoletes, all for an entry price of 400 clams..


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I would be all over a processor like that.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Sparrow said:


> ...One thing that gets me is the power input, they look really small; will these not accept even an 8g wire?


anybody?


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

The SS PN4.320D Nano uses 4-gauge power and speaker ports. A buddy has one, it's a solid little package but I admit to wondering if something this small and this heavy might not be weighted up a bit to give that 'Quality' feel. Not saying it is mind you. I've asked my bud to open it up for a look but he is understandably reluctant.


D.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hold the phone, I just had a look at the box for the PN4.320D and it shows 8-gauge in/out wire size but the manual states 4-gauge...who knows what it really is.

D.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Soundstream Stealth version uses plugs so go figure...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't believe the terminal opening for the wire is anything to be concerned about, there are reducers and adapters and stuff for direct wire installation. Also, since these amps are so efficient, their total current draw isn't going to require huge AWG specs, you basically use the wire size to reduce resistance more than increase capacity once you move up to 8 gauge or larger on most amps.


I guess what I'm saying is, don't worry, the amps will work fine with whatever gauge the amp fits.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

ok...interesting.

Just to note that it appears there are no terminal adapters/plugs, on the Atom amps, for the power connectors; the manual says to insert the bare wire into the terminal. (I glanced through the manual)

I've just never seen small power connectors on a high-power amp, but what do I know.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Plenty of old school amps had fairly small wire harnesses. No issue back then.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

the manual says insert the wire into the terminal, so I guess it takes 12g wire?

Like I said, what do I know.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Sparrow said:


> the manual says insert the wire into the terminal, so I guess it takes 12g wire?
> 
> Like I said, what do I know.



does the manual say to insert 12g wire?


I think you may be having a case of the "the picture looks like" instead of "I tried 10 gauge and it didn't fit"


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, these mini amps are aimed at new consumers that may have never even installed an aftermarket deck yet along an amplifier. 

The terminal size are the same for both speaker and power wires, so that is what's throwing me off.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If you're skeptical just wait a while. There's quite a bit of people waiting to get their hands on them (Stealth version as well). It shouldn't be long before a review or two is out.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Cajunner is right about the way we consume things. We have the "buy cheap and replace with cheap" mentality....and yes the landfills do get packed with all this CHINA crap the sad part about is that they dont send this TRASH back to China, they send it to Africa.

Since its not landing on the back of your house you don't give a **** and I totally understand that. People that are out to save the world don't give a **** about the world, they just want a clean back yard...THEIR ENVIRONMENT! But I am willing to bet that if they place a big electronic landfill right behind your yard you'd be very pissed off, might even consider moving if you have the funds for that.


The world will be here way long after we leave (humanity)...so in a way your right, **** it. I'll be dead and this world is going to continue to spin and revolve around the sun for billions of years to come (unless a big ****ing comet hits it sooner, lol).


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

:shrug:


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

@ sparrow:

what is it going to do to convince you?

stories of burned up terminals, or people lighting their carpets on fire from insulation burning off the mains?

even if you can't get bigger than say, 10g into the terminal, it's going to take a lot of steady-state bumping to heat up that 10g wire to where it's dangerous, on an amp where the optimistic rating for a 2 ohm sub is 450 watts.

with extremely high efficiency, and then with average music power, the overkill we normally see on big balls AB amps is not warranted.

A big AB amp is sucking down 2000 watts, to make 1000 at full tilt. (50% on AB)

class D at 90% is what? 1150 or something?

that's a lot of current not traveling in the wire.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

cajunner said:


> @ sparrow:
> 
> ...with extremely high efficiency, and then with average music power, the overkill we normally see on big balls AB amps is not warranted.
> 
> ...


There, instead of cornering me into a wall you could have just slightly explained. Regardless, PPI isn't fully forefront about specifications and details (for example, they do not have size dimensions for the signal processors). Many consumers have the notion of running a 4g/8g power wire for high amplifiers so I can see where some would be confused.

ps: I ran 700watts RMS in my previous car on a stock Honda alternator (they are kind of small), regardless of the warnings I received... My point is I knew I wouldn't have a power draw issue, but hey like I said "what do I know".


----------



## Rogue740 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont think the power/ground wires are much of an issue considering it has (2) power and (2) ground wires.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not. It's an old school setup as far as wiring goes. Main concern is ability to play noise free and durability. The vehicle I'm looking at tucking them away in will utilize a 5.25" component set and a 8" sub IB in the rear deck (upgrading the stock sub). May do rears... may. Two of the 4 channel amps will suffice for me. Very low draw compared! Amps will be placed under the seat where the stock amp is or somewhere under the dash. Small wiring kit is all that will be needed.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I see these have hit the street. Anyone used the A900.1 yet? I might get a couple to replace my Vibe amps so I can mount everything in the factory amp location. 450w [email protected] would be awesome.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm white surprised I've seen no review for either Soundstream Stealth or PPI Atom amps. Perhaps people aren't snatching any up as of yet?? There was one review on Crutchfield, but the user returned it before trying on the basis of questionable build quality.  Not sure what they were expecting to see...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just ordered two A900.1 amps, will report back when they arrive. I will put one on my friend's Audio Precision analyzer when I visit him in August to see what this thing can do 

The PPI is twice the size of the Stealth so I wonder if that heft is heatsink to increase RMS/address thermal limits. Most of all, how well will it push a sub.

That review on Critchfield gave me a chuckle, very detailed lol.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The size probably represents the power difference as the Stealth mono is rated for 350 while the Atom steps up to two 30 amp fuses and is rated for 450. I'm wondering if it could actually be higher. 4 channel amps have the same fuse & power rating. Would have guessed they'd step up the Atom 4 channel as well... go figure.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll see if I can open one up for some internal shots


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

So IF these newer tiny class D amps do take over and make us shelf our big class AB amps at least we will have nice wall art that depicts amps with full size ICs, a nice bank of capacitors, and the increasingly elusive "made in the USA" stamp.

I won't doubt the new technology until I have heard it but I also won't jump ship from the old school yet. I want to see the reliability and how they hold up in comparison tests to the class AB amps.

I don't think TV analogies work here. Tube amps vs class A vs Class AB vs class D is probably the best way to look at. You can still get tube amps, but they are more expensive and are considered a superior product in terms of build quality and sound quality. I see the same for class AB in the future. The higher end brands will still offer the larger, less efficient cousins of the modern amp at a premium price.

Btw I'm also watching for reviews. I hope this takes off. It could start a new heyday for car audio.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It's all about options. Old school gear still exists because some choose that. Just like mini amps... some choose that for whatever reason. There is no versus unless someone makes it so.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a buddy that would be a perfect candidate for the mono amp. He has a US Acoustics 2150 (NOT ZED BUILT!!!) and it's a cow. Almost as big as both of my amps put together and there's a lot of power under my passenger seat compared to the pig from the old(er) days. Considering how much crap he carries in his truck during deer season the small size and ability to put it just about anywhere would be a plus. He wants to put his sub back in his new truck but we're both scratching our head about where to put his big chunk of old technology where it won't get banged around like it did in the last truck he had it in (and fuses blown several times from metal objects hitting the power strip under the seat). Yeah he's not nearly as careful as most of us are.

To anyone with concerns about the small wire inputs, you'd be surprised at how little current gets pulled at any given time by the AVERAGE listener. I've had as much as 1300rms of a/b wattage on 50a fuses at the d-block and 100a fuse under the hood and never popped a fuse EVER. A burst here and there never hurt anyone unless you listen to sine waves all the time then you deserve to melt and pop stuff. Yeah I'm a little eccentric right now. Needless concerns over things that don't matter tend to do that to me:laugh:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

:laugh: Funny you mentioned US Acoustics.... I have the non-Zed models as well. While they have served me well, I plan on replacing them with either the Atoms or Stealths too. Wayyyyyy easier to get at least 5-7 channels in the car vs those ancient tanks. I'll probably miss them for nostalgic reasons only, but form & function rules over all.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like my custom Hypex amp is delayed so I also ordered an A1000.4 to hold me over for now (and it will make a great backup amp for cheap). Will report back when that arrives as well!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting stuff. I was afraid this thread would die or become dormant due to people not willing to give these little guys a try. I wonder....are the days of displaying your amps about to come to an end? These small class D mini's can be tucked behind panels inside the vehicle. While that may make for a stealthy (and secure) install, it's almost blasphemy to us old school guys who are accustomed to amp racks in our trunks! LOL!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Tucking amps away is exactly what drew me to these. I've decided I don't want a custom wall behind my back seat and there is literally no other space in my cab. Up to four of these will fit where my stock amp goes, it's a no brainer as long as they don't sound like garbage.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I really don't see that as the case. What you have these days are amps that can be dual purpose. Of course you could go stealth with these amps, but I see nothing wrong with building a mini amp rack. Try running two 4 channels plus a mono block with tanks and see how limited in creativity you get..... with these, I can have the same power as my 4065 & 2150 (bridged), and still have plenty room to add another 4 channel bridged for mid woofers. Add in the matching DSP, and you're still left with gobs of room for all of the extra things many only dreamed of in having a fancy rack.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just hope they put out good dynamic midbass power. Other small Class D amps I've used just don't match the kick that my Clarion has. Looks like it shipped earlier this evening so I'll know soon


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have my pdx5 bridged to midbass and running sub. It has adequate kick but have had better. It better have adequate kick with a birthed 225rms bridged to each midbass! The Mosconi is bridged to the speakers that matter most playing 800hz and up giving a whopping estimated 250rms per 2" Scanspeak fullrange!!! Pure sex with that compact a/b goodness!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you swapped the amps to see how it sounds? Mosconi on the mids and PDX on the 2 inchers. I am curious to hear your impressions if you try this out.


----------



## itsonme (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello, long time lurker.. any news on the quality of new PPI Atom amps? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the 4 channel precision atom amp, maybe even the 1 channel one, but can't seem to find any reviews or user experiences.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The vendor I ordered from sent me a Black Ice instead of the Atom 4 channel and just informed me that the A900.1 amps are backordered. So no updates from me yet


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

So, I am down for spending $89 on sale for an Atom 900.1 to test it and try to blow it up...sounds like fun, actually...not a bad way to spend a Saturday afternoon.

However, here's some of my concerns...

1. It's listed as a mono amp but the output connector has 4 sockets, 2 identified as "BRIDGED" but neither are marked as + or -.

2. The specs are listed at 300x1 at 4-ohm, 450x1 at 2-ohm but nothing is listed under RMS Power at 4-ohm Bridged (and, I assume since this is a mono block amp, it can only be used BRIDGED?).

3. The Product Description says "2-ohm MINIMUM Impedance Monoblock Operation" and to me this means it has to run at least at 2-ohm but not as low as 2-ohm.

4. Why is the model 900.1 (is it capable of 900x1 at 1-ohm?)...why give it a model number based on the "max output" as opposed to the RMS output?

I have a pair of freshly reconed Diamond Audio D3 DVC 4ohm subs that are begging to be used and a pair of these should do the trick nicely...

Has anyone used one of these, yet, or should I just dust off my PPI 2200AM and go with an amp that is tried and true at 2x400 at 2-ohm?


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sparrow said:


> anybody?


It's not listed on the site, but I venture to say this plug is the same as their old signal processor plug and you'd be lucky to squeeze a low quality 10 gauge to fit in there...probably why there are dual inputs for power and ground and I'd just run the shortest length of 12 gauge I could...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jmacdadd said:


> So, I am down for spending $89 on sale for an Atom 900.1 to test it and try to blow it up...sounds like fun, actually...not a bad way to spend a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> However, here's some of my concerns...
> 
> ...


Where do you see them for $89?

Mine will be here soon, I'll address your other questions after they arrive


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Where do you see them for $89?


Here...and if I were to buy 2 of them, the shipping would be free...

Precision Power 900.1 (900.1) 900 Watt 1 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jmacdadd said:


> Here...and if I were to buy 2 of them, the shipping would be free...
> 
> Precision Power 900.1 (900.1) 900 Watt 1 Channel Amplifier ATOM Series at Onlinecarstereo.com


Don't order from them, they will not sell them to you at that price. I just got the run around from them and they finally said they were backordered indefinitely and "do I want to order something different?" I also ordered the Atom 4-channel from them and they sent me a PPI Black Ice. I haven't received a return label or refund yet. What a joke...

I ended up ordering a couple from here based on a recommendation from a fellow DIYMA member:

Precision Power Atom 900.1 Mono Amplifier | Easy Way Electronics

Not as cheap as OCS but less than Sonic/Amazon and they arrive on Monday


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jmacdadd said:


> So, I am down for spending $89 on sale for an Atom 900.1 to test it and try to blow it up...sounds like fun, actually...not a bad way to spend a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> However, here's some of my concerns...
> 
> 1. It's listed as a mono amp but the output connector has 4 sockets, 2 identified as "BRIDGED" but neither are marked as + or -.


This is probably similar to the speaker connections on the current Pioneer GM-D series monoblocks. This allows you to connect multiple woofers (min. 4 Ohm load each) to two speaker connections rather than one. The connections are then wired parallel internally to create the final 2 Ohm load. 



jmacdadd said:


> 2. The specs are listed at 300x1 at 4-ohm, 450x1 at 2-ohm but nothing is listed under RMS Power at 4-ohm Bridged (and, I assume since this is a mono block amp, it can only be used BRIDGED?).


It is only capable of 300x1 @ 4 Ohm or 450x1 @ 2 Ohm. This amp does not bridge in the traditional way you would see on a 2 or 4 channel amp. 



jmacdadd said:


> 3. The Product Description says "2-ohm MINIMUM Impedance Monoblock Operation" and to me this means it has to run at least at 2-ohm but not as low as 2-ohm.


2 Ohm or more is fine. Nothing less. 



jmacdadd said:


> 4. Why is the model 900.1 (is it capable of 900x1 at 1-ohm?)...why give it a model number based on the "max output" as opposed to the RMS output?


Marketing to a demographic. 



jmacdadd said:


> I have a pair of freshly reconed Diamond Audio D3 DVC 4ohm subs that are begging to be used and a pair of these should do the trick nicely...
> 
> Has anyone used one of these, yet, or should I just dust off my PPI 2200AM and go with an amp that is tried and true at 2x400 at 2-ohm?


This amp would provide 300w @ 4 Ohms to your subs. I'm not sure if anyone has even received one of these amps yet. I believe they just started shipping.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

subbing to this, thinking I'm going to go with these amps


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

I run the SS Stealth 700.1 on a JL 6w3v3 microsub box in my car and it does a good job. I bought it looking at the size, price and the 4 ohm power rating. Do I suspect it could do 700watts - not a chance. Do I think I could get 250-300 watts out of it - absolutely. 

I think if you need a small, efficient, cool running amp, this is absolutely the way to go, as long as you understand what you are getting.


----------



## EMINENT (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello all. This is my first post that this thread got me interested in registering for.

I have a build i'm trying to come up with and want to know thoughts with using this amp.

I have a Pioneer avh 4200dvd and looking for a compact amp to power a set of possibly Morel Tempo 6 and a JL 10w3v3. I'm not stuck on either of those, especially the JL. The only reason is it has to be able to fit in a small sealed box with it's max air space. Kinda partial to it as I've had a 10w3v2 before and really liked it. Then I had a RF R1 and it wasn't as strong sounding using the same amp. If anyone has any other recommendations, i'm all ears. The Morels because i've read they aren't harsh and they get quite loud. Originally thought about going all jl with c2 650, but someone talked me into the Morels being louder, better and different class. I'm considering the Polk MM6501 also, but they look like they need more power. At least they're $100 cheaper than Morels. Not to get off topic, but would the Tempo 6 being over $100 more be worth it?

My concern is will the A1000.4 be too little power for either? I'm also not very knowledgeable about impedance, so would I get a 2ohm sub or 4 or 8 to get the most power from bridging 2 of those channels? If it's too little, maybe get a separate A900 just for the sub is necessary?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

EMINENT said:


> Hello all. This is my first post that this thread got me interested in registering for.
> 
> I have a build i'm trying to come up with and want to know thoughts with using this amp.
> 
> ...


yes, yes no, yes and no.


not necessarily in that order.


please post a new thread in the "help me choose products for my car" section, instead of plopping in a bunch of unrelated questions in a thread about an amplifier line that is still not available yet.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

cajunner said:


> please post a new thread in the "help me choose products for my car" section, instead of plopping in a bunch of unrelated questions in a thread about an amplifier line that is still not available yet.


They are available now.


----------



## EMINENT (Aug 10, 2014)

cajunner said:


> yes, yes no, yes and no.
> 
> 
> not necessarily in that order.
> ...


Done!

Could you please go there and spew some knowledge now?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

trumpet said:


> They are available now.


what is your assessment, the link to your review?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

cajunner said:


> what is your assessment, the link to your review?


I have neither to offer.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

My A900.1 pair arrived today:









Installing tomorrow, will post feedback then.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hook it up already!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, too hot out, if it cools down soon I might. This has been such a weird summer for us. 100degrees yesterday and then intense lightning storms. It feels like Florida!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I hear you. Was trying to tune the car and it's raining so hard i can't hear anything else. Can't win.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> LOL, too hot out, if it cools down soon I might. This has been such a weird summer for us. 100degrees yesterday and then intense lightning storms. It feels like Florida!


First I was like: dude! did that affect the whole country? I had the same thing here!

And then i was like: you live in Bellevue

It rained up here in Arlington. It was 73 and raining when I woke up, I almost died.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hahaha. I see 70's forecasted for the rest of the week, HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Hahaha. I see 70's forecasted for the rest of the week, HALLELUJAH!!!


Oh they changed it then. Thank god.

So i see you said PAIR of 900.1's? You changing things up?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I need at least 2x450w for my pair of SI BM MKIV subs but in 12x6" or less to fit where the factory amp goes. I love my Vibe amps but no room for two of them.

Anyone know if these can be driven to full power with only one RCA input instead of two?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> My A900.1 pair arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw your phone (or a CD) on top of that amp for a size comparison! 
They actually look better than I expected.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> Throw your phone (or a CD) on top of that amp for a size comparison!
> They actually look better than I expected.


Will do! I almost did that with a credit card but then realized that would be a terrible idea LOL.

Initial thoughts are that build quality is very good. The RCA pigtails are not exactly the highest quality piece but then again it is a necessary evil with this size amp so no complaints here. I was hoping to install this yesterday but my biggest client and sudden rain have both kept me indoors. Soon...


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Anxiously waiting a review


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting close to finishing the acquirement of gear for the sedan. I have considered either the Atoms or Stealth due to allotted space limitations. I still can not believe neither have had a thorough review except for a couple on Crutchfield.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Life and work has had me slammed but hoping to put one on an analyzer next week for real output numbers.


----------



## sdotjee (Sep 9, 2012)

Waiting on the educated review here also, very thankfull btw for the knowledge and advice shared here!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMIKE (Jul 6, 2012)

How funny, u would think we were waiting for a review of a new $1000 processor. I live in Florida so i feel your pain, its been way too hot to work on my truck. I hope 513electronics has more than a couple of these in stock. If u give them a favorable review everyone is going to pull their $400-$500 surfboards and tuck these away all over their vehicles. The next thread will be- "who has found most obscure place to mount their amp". Oh, one more thing, hurry up and review these so i know if its my next purchase!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Will try to put mine in tomorrow, the weather is finally cool enough.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

FYI, I've been using some of the larger, Picasso Nano amps in some of my kids cars (small SUVs so almost no room to speak of).

I've been really happy with them. I had a PN1.650D that croaked, but got it replaced.

Been using a 4 channel PN4.520D in a Nissan Rogue, as it fits perfectly in the cavity below the radio in the front of the console. But I just upgraded and installed a PN5.640D 5 channel on thursday, and added a small 6.5 in Sub. Believe it or not, the little thing sounds great. The RCA pigtails are good enough for what they're intended for.

My only marginally negative remark would be on the 5 channel, where they embedded the Remote Power wire in the remote bass level harness, and it took a couple of reads of the less than English manual to figure it out.

Other than that, I have 3 of the Picasso Nano amps, and they are pretty awesome in general. I too will likely buy one of the Atoms, or maybe the SS version, as the sub amp in one of my kids cars is dying a slow death (Ford Escape)...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just kidding, had to take care of a bunch of house stuff today after returning from a week of travel. Aiming for install tomorrow!


----------



## CIGARGUY (Mar 20, 2014)

Updates? The waiting is killing me! Lol.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish I had some updates...life has been just too crazy but in a good way. And honestly, it is hard to rip out a perfectly good working amp and replace it with another one when my system is sounding awesome so this hasn't been a top priority for me. I've been focused on doing as much work around the house before the fall rains come here and work has been insane. I'm off to Dallas this week but maybe I'll try it out this weekend in my wife's Jeep.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> I wish I had some updates...life has been just too crazy but in a good way. And honestly, it is hard to rip out a perfectly good working amp and replace it with another one when my system is sounding awesome so this hasn't been a top priority for me. I've been focused on doing as much work around the house before the fall rains come here and work has been insane. I'm off to Dallas this week but maybe I'll try it out this weekend in my wife's Jeep.


You found time to install that BT4180. LOL.

Which by the way, seems like a great amp. 

Besides being interested in this Atom amps, im looking forward to seeing what BT seems to have up it's sleeve. Hopefully a 6 channel!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

1fishman said:


> You found time to install that BT4180. LOL.
> 
> Which by the way, seems like a great amp.
> 
> Besides being interested in this Atom amps, im looking forward to seeing what BT seems to have up it's sleeve. Hopefully a 6 channel!!


LOL I was under a time crunch to install it since I needed to pull the Clarion to give to my friend for testing...no gun to my head to pull my Vibe amp. 

There is possibly something in the works that will do 2x75 and 4x180...which is good because 180 from one of these on my CSS tweeters (or any tweeters) is WAYYYYY too much. At 40 on my P99RS volume they are crying out for mercy. Up until that point it is crystal clear, incredible sound and imaging.


----------



## 95_240 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just picked up one of these amps from Sonic Electronix after they price matched Online Car Stereo. I got the a1000.4. This thing is tiny.


Haven't had a chance to mess with it yet hopefully I will this weekend.

I do have a question however. Sonic Electronix website states that it uses a 4 gauge power wire. It has dual battery inputs and ground but they are to small to even fit 8 gauge wire. I'm assuming I use just one 4 gauge wire with a spade terminal to supply power and ground?


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

I've asked a similar question but never received an answer.

Doesn't look like a spade type of connection. All you need is small wiring, someone did say a "kit", 10g is as small as they go. Notice the 30amp fuse, and take note this is a modern small efficient amplifier (classD).

I would point you towards the owner's manual, but PPI manuals do not give those type of details.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

8 awg is plenty for that amp (batt to amp). Split the wire in two and twist then clamp into the terminal. Just watch out for stray strands between pwr and gnd. Honestly 10 awg would be fine for most purposes.

I see no scenario where 4 awg is needed for a device that can pull 30 amps max.

WIRE
How to determine the best wire gauge - Cable Gauge Chart


----------



## 95_240 (Sep 11, 2014)

8 gauge wire won't work because it is too big. I'm only running about 4 feet of wire so I'm sure I'll be fine with 10 gauge. I hooked it up temporarily the other day and only had the previous 4 gauge wire that was used with my last amp. It had a spade terminal on it and this is how it fit.


Just trying to figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Very curious to hear about the A1000.4 midbass output.


----------



## oliussw (Sep 9, 2014)

Eager to hear about these.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Really interested to hear from *anyone* who has gotten their Atom A900.1 installed and running. 

I am looking to use one on a new Stealthbox with JL 10TW3-D4 wired to 2-ohms. The 10TW3-D4 is rated at 400WRMS continuous power and needs every bit of that to come alive. I'm extremely space limited, so the Atom looks perfect.

Itching to pull the trigger.


----------



## Inthuwind (Feb 7, 2007)

Subscribed as well.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The latest review on Crutchfield for the Soundstream 4 channel version claims it tests lower than rated. I'm not sure if the user's testing method was legit, but I think we all have some doubts somewhat. I've stated from the beginning thatI think it may be more like half, but it still could be usable if that is considered.


----------



## bikeveloce (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayboy said:


> The latest review on Crutchfield for the Soundstream 4 channel version claims it tests lower than rated. I'm not sure if the user's testing method was legit, but I think we all have some doubts somewhat. I've stated from the beginning thatI think it may be more like half, but it still could be usable if that is considered.


I've been looking at small footprint amps for a while, and my understanding is that there is no Soundstream version of this amp. You must be thinking of the PPI iON series, which shares boards with the Soundstream Picasso Nano and Power Acoustik Razor.

There is a big difference between the above amps and the PPI Atom: the Atom has *variable crossovers*.

I am very interested to see what people think of the Atom, as it seems to duplicate many of the Phantom features at a lower price and power level.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

bikeveloce said:


> I've been looking at small footprint amps for a while, and my understanding is that there is no Soundstream version of this amp. You must be thinking of the PPI iON series, which shares boards with the Soundstream Picasso Nano and Power Acoustik Razor.
> 
> There is a big difference between the above amps and the PPI Atom: the Atom has *variable crossovers*.
> 
> I am very interested to see what people think of the Atom, as it seems to duplicate many of the Phantom features at a lower price and power level.


The second reply to the OP of this thread brings the Soundstream Stealth series amps into this discussion. I am sure this is what BayBoy was talking about. Check the link -> Stealth - Amplifiers - Car Audio

and more info here -> http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/soundstream_stealth.html


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Jepalan. Yes, as you see, there is a Soundstream sibling and Crutchfield is selling it.


----------



## bikeveloce (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. sorry for jumping into the thread without reading it in its entirety. :blush:

Very interested to see about:

Noise floor
Midbass
Is rated output close to accurate
Durability impressions based on build quality, including the board
General sound comparison to other class D amps, such as the PDX and Phantom lines

Oh, and inside pics of the Atom and Stealth to see how they are different considering the differing form factors.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

bikeveloce said:


> Thanks for the clarification. sorry for jumping into the thread without reading it in its entirety. :blush:
> 
> Very interested to see about:
> 
> ...



No worries...  

It seems for some reason these amps still elude the normal exams that many go through. I'm not sure why, but I also have to wonder how sales are doing for them as well. They have been out long enough for some to have a say you would think.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> No worries...
> 
> It seems for some reason these amps still elude the normal exams that many go through. I'm not sure why, but I also have to wonder how sales are doing for them as well. They have been out long enough for some to have a say you would think.


 You'd figure someone would give some feedback on these.
I see OCS has the A900.1 at $89 "clearance"


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Im a PPI fan but I will say this. The atom amps for me fall into the too good to be true category. If they sound decent, are that small, and make that much power for the price wouldn't we be hearing more about them?

Maybe people are just afraid to take the risk? like myself


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Its almost like watching one of those bigfoot hunting shows and hoping every time that by the end of the show they found one.... if they had, that ish would be on the news not the discovery channel.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

REGULARCAB said:


> Its almost like watching one of those bigfoot hunting shows and hoping every time that by the end of the show they found one.... if they had, that ish would be on the news not the discovery channel.


LOL, really does seem like it.


----------



## bikeveloce (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> Life and work has had me slammed but hoping to put one on an analyzer next week for real output numbers.


Hey, what's the status of your Atom review?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was locked and loaded to buy the 4ch when I thought my Mosconi One 120.4 had died. If it wouldn't have sounded good running my 2" widebanders I would have put it on the midbass and run the 2" with the pdx5. Looks like I lucked out and you bigfoot hunting show watchers didn't:laugh:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

You lost me.. lucked out?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mosconi just had a really loose ground at the amp so I "lucked out". Wire pulled right out. Cranked down on all the power and ground screws and now my whole system is noticeably louder. Go figue.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Mosconi just had a really loose ground at the amp so I "lucked out". Wire pulled right out. Cranked down on all the power and ground screws and now my whole system is noticeably louder. Go figue.




Ahhhh!!! Gotcha... for a minute my thoughts were out of context. But yeah.... the hunt & wait is over for me as well. Snagged a xd700/5 for the project instead although it may not install where I had originally planned. At least I know what it can do and don't have to continue waiting for a maybe. I'm still curious to see where this new direction on micro amps leads, but I suppose that could take a few years or so before it becomes more prevalent as well as perfected somewhat.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The perfect amp for what I'm doing on paper is the Mmatts 6ch that does 200x6 at 4 ohms. Pair of channels bridged does more than enough to power most subwoofer systems to either rattle the bejeezus out of the vehicle OR destroy the woofer...whichever comes first. Then each channel by itself should power even 8 ohm speakers to full travel and/or thermal limits. And I think it's a little smaller than the Leviathan. The price is a little steep but if it's one of those amps you can install and forget about for several years it's well worth the asking price. I know a guy that got the Mmatts price matched to the HD900/5 so they'd get his business and JL wouldn't.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The perfect amp for what I'm doing on paper is the Mmatts 6ch that does 200x6 at 4 ohms. Pair of channels bridged does more than enough to power most subwoofer systems to either rattle the bejeezus out of the vehicle OR destroy the woofer...whichever comes first. Then each channel by itself should power even 8 ohm speakers to full travel and/or thermal limits. And I think it's a little smaller than the Leviathan. The price is a little steep but if it's one of those amps you can install and forget about for several years it's well worth the asking price. I know a guy that got the Mmatts price matched to the HD900/5 so they'd get his business and JL wouldn't.


How's the quality and built on the Mmatts? Will it last @ least 15 years coz that's how long I usually keep amps in an install. Install and forget. 

Kelvin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> How's the quality and built on the Mmatts? Will it last @ least 15 years coz that's how long I usually keep amps in an install. Install and forget.
> 
> Kelvin


I've heard it's pretty good. Have yet to see one in person. For over a grand retail it better be overbuilt with better than average parts. I know the Alpine PDX amps are built fairly well because my first generation PDX5 is still going strong after a good buddy of mine ran it hard for a while then a buddy of his put it in his sister's Jeep for several years. Couldn't pass it up earlier this year for $150...but I traded my fairly new 80prs for it. Damn good trade if I say so myself.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI Atom amplifier real world user review
OR...
Peace in the Middle East....which one will happen first???


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The way things look.....peace in the middle east. lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If only I needed a new amp right now...could be tomorrow, could be 20 years from now. The Atom would get a chance just to get a review out there. Crap I have $95 in my paypal! Off to ebay I go!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the 4ch on the way. I'll try it on the Scanspeak widebanders that are playing around 1200 and up first and then put it on the Scanspeak Discovery midbass where it will spend its life. The Mosconi will ultimately be on the sub and widebanders since it's such a good sounding a/b amp and can pound a subwoofer like it owes it money. Never hurts to have a spare amp laying around right?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> How's the quality and built on the Mmatts? Will it last @ least 15 years coz that's how long I usually keep amps in an install. Install and forget.
> 
> Kelvin


I can't speak to this specific amp, however I have a D100hc that I have been using on and off since 1998 without any issues.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting... 

Did Mmats change ownership @ one time? 

Kelvin


----------



## bikeveloce (Sep 29, 2014)

bump.

Looking to make a purchase in the next week to complete a build for my dad. Considering the Atoms for the variable crossover. There are 3 or 4 in this thread who either have them or have them on order, so I'm excited to see a review!


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

bikeveloce said:


> bump.
> 
> Looking to make a purchase in the next week to complete a build for my dad. Considering the Atoms for the variable crossover. There are 3 or 4 in this thread who either have them or have them on order, so I'm excited to see a review!


I'm guessing if they didn't put out rated power we would have heard something, but who knows


----------



## EMINENT (Aug 10, 2014)

It looks like this will become as elusive as the great Lochness Monster.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Still waiting


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

ppi atom 1000.4 review


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

So this is wayyyyyyyy overdue but my friends at Biketronics threw a PPI Atom 1000.1 on their Audio Precision analyzer and it was not pretty. It struggled to make 175wrms at 4ohms which actually isn't terrible but it had critical distortion spikes when operating at this limit, often well over 10%. It may also have been experiencing thermal limitations as well. Either way, the output looked ragged and very dirty across the board. They're testing into a 2ohm load tomorrow so I will report back after that. Looks like I may be dumping my pair on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

That's too bad about these amps, but good to know.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah for sure, especially since I invested in two of them lol. Oh well, if it's too good to be true...

I'll try to grab the PDF output from the test results for all to see.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Makes sense on the dirty output. Mine sounded that way on the widebanders. It would be a good little amp if used for its intended purpose. Anyone want to buy my 1000.4? Make me an offer and I will also take trades for something else to play with. You never know what I might accept as an offer


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to correct myself, the amp tested was the Atom A900.1, not 1000.1 which does not exist. My bad!

Yikes, 175rms at 4ohms though PPI claims 300. Isn't there a rep on here from PPI? Any explanation behind the poor performance? Can we expect a better gen2 version of these? The form factor/price is great.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> I need to correct myself, the amp tested was the Atom A900.1, not 1000.1 which does not exist. My bad!
> 
> Yikes, 175rms at 4ohms though PPI claims 300. Isn't there a rep on here from PPI? Any explanation behind the poor performance? Can we expect a better gen2 version of these? The form factor/price is great.


NVX has a clone of these amps out that seems to be more realistic on rated power...at least they have the 4ch. Probably the same amp with their badge on it and rated by someone with a conscience. I may end up using the one I have in my boat. Surely it would sound OK on a decent pair of coaxials.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Reminds me of that Lanzar Opti 4ch that was dirt cheap and everyone went wild and purchased a few because they were so cheap. The amp had a nasty wave form and would go into protect w/sine sweeps higher than 10khz. 

I wish i could get my hands on one of those bike amps for some testing.....too good to be true lol.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

No need to remind us of that fiasco TrickyRicky. I was sure hoping it delivered the goods. But thanks anyway for saving our asses.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> NVX has a clone of these amps out that seems to be more realistic on rated power...at least they have the 4ch. Probably the same amp with their badge on it and rated by someone with a conscience. I may end up using the one I have in my boat. Surely it would sound OK on a decent pair of coaxials.


Which NVX are you thinking is the same as the PPI Atom? I haven't seen anything from NVX that matches up at all with the Atom line.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> No need to remind us of that fiasco TrickyRicky. I was sure hoping it delivered the goods. But thanks anyway for saving our asses.


I didn't hear of it, we need a thread that lists all of the bogus deals, bad amp models, maybe merge it with fakes and impostors.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I think that's a good idea for a thread.


----------

